# Quinnstar Herbicide for Post Emergent Foxtail????



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Anyone tried Quinstar for post emergent Foxtail control in cool season grasses? If so, how'd it work out?

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I think a friend is using Outrider in Bermuda. I will have to check and get back to you.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend said he used Princep with good results. I believe QuinStar/Quinclorac are about the same. I may be wrong.
He did not apply it specifically for FoxTail but said he was surprised that it also took the FoxTail out.
Will be trying it as a pre-emergent next year.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I had never heard of QuinStar but because I am always looking for something for foxtail in orchardgrass I did a little internet research on it... if you're considering this product check the residual that is usually the first thing I check I did not need to do any more checking because most of the crops I plant would have had a 24 month or greater Plant back restriction in the rotational cropping restriction portion of this herbicide....


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

endrow said:


> I had never heard of QuinStar but because I am always looking for something for foxtail in orchardgrass I did a little internet research on it... if you're considering this product check the residual that is usually the first thing I check I did not need to do any more checking because most of the crops I plant would have had a 24 month or greater Plant back restriction in the rotational cropping restriction portion of this herbicide....


Thanks I will check out the plant back restrictions. I assume you are concerned about moving from hay to other crops, i.e. beans or corn?

To all who replied - much thanks for your replies.

Bill


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

If you use this Bill, I would be interested in your results with it.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

paoutdoorsman said:


> If you use this Bill, I would be interested in your results with it.


I'm looking hard at it and will let you know. The stuff is really expensive, nearly $700 for 2.5 gallons and you need to mix it with crop seed oil (if I recall correctly) which ain't cheap either. I asked the coop who was using it and they said "cash croppers" who raise OG. The cost makes Pasturegard look cheap!

I've also called the mfg and am waiting a reply. For me - this year, Quinstar is a bandaid. Next year, I'm seriously considering fertilizer banded with Prowel H2O.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> A friend said he used Princep with good results. I believe QuinStar/Quinclorac are about the same. I may be wrong.
> He did not apply it specifically for FoxTail but said he was surprised that it also took the FoxTail out.
> Will be trying it as a pre-emergent next year.


Tim, are you saying that they used Princep on Orchard grass and timothy or on bermuda? Just curious


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> I'm looking hard at it and will let you know. The stuff is really expensive, nearly $700 for 2.5 gallons and you need to mix it with crop seed oil (if I recall correctly) which ain't cheap either. I asked the coop who was using it and they said "cash croppers" who raise OG. The cost makes Pasturegard look cheap!
> I've also called the mfg and am waiting a reply. For me - this year, Quinstar is a bandaid. Next year, I'm seriously considering fertilizer banded with Prowel H2O.
> Thanks,
> Bill


Bill- how did the quinstar work?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Bill- how did the quinstar work?


Rick - so far so good. As of last Sunday, no apparent damage to my timothy or anything mixed with it.

At that point in time, only one field showed any foxtail and they were few - except for one elevated spot where they were starting to head to some degree.

However, it's been hot and dry. I'll be in the farm maybe tonight and certainly this weekend and will report back. I have a feeling the recent rain and cooler weather may jumpstart foxtail - we'll see.

Thanks!
Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Rick - so far so good. As of last Sunday, no apparent damage to my timothy or anything mixed with it.
> 
> At that point in time, only one field showed any foxtail and they were few - except for one elevated spot where they were starting to head to some degree.
> 
> ...


 i cut 10 ac third cutting today after i got back from the beach. Giant foxtail was close to ready to bolt, a few smaller foxtail variety had heads but for the most part the seeds haven't fully developed yet. would like to have waited but the og has brown tips from the 4-100 degree days last week and the crabgrass is on a roll. The only thing that likes that weather better than crabgrass is johnson grass. At least I ran that off my farm. also got it cut before any nutgrass heads. Have some sledgehammer to try on that after I bale this weekend.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Made it out to the farm this evening and took a look-see at our fields. I've got one small raised area, that has a bit of foxtail. I'm not seeing foxtail on the other fields where I sprayed. I thought for sure the rain we had last week would launch the foxtail heads - as they are growing everywhere I haven't sprayed. I'm not going to call this Quinstar a success - yet. I think there is more rain this week and I won't be taking a cut on these fields until around August 15th. Lots of time for foxtail to come out. I see no damage to my stand of grass.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Tim, are you saying that they used Princep on Orchard grass and timothy or on bermuda? Just curious


Mostly Bahia grass hay field.

It is getting harder to keep good Bermuda hay fields down here. The Stem Maggot/Army Worm combination is proving to be too much. Still a lot of Bermuda pastures.


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Tim/South said:


> Mostly Bahia grass hay field.
> 
> It is getting harder to keep good Bermuda hay fields down here. The Stem Maggot/Army Worm combination is proving to be too much. Still a lot of Bermuda pastures.


Oh, swell, just as we are thinking global warming will make us bermuda habitat, you'll be shipping us maggots and worms 



leeave96 said:


> Made it out to the farm this evening and took a look-see at our fields. I've got one small raised area, that has a bit of foxtail. I'm not seeing foxtail on the other fields where I sprayed. I thought for sure the rain we had last week would launch the foxtail heads - as they are growing everywhere I haven't sprayed. I'm not going to call this Quinstar a success - yet. I think there is more rain this week and I won't be taking a cut on these fields until around August 15th. Lots of time for foxtail to come out. I see no damage to my stand of grass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The product that the commercial sprayer wants to use here is Facet L which is 19% quin-apparently recommended by VT. Thinking of trying some this week.

Just for S&G, if you spray now and foxtail and crabgrass haven't gone to seed yet this year, what level of control do you expect for next season? Are you thinking Prowl after first cutting?


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> Oh, swell, just as we are thinking global warming will make us bermuda habitat, you'll be shipping us maggots and worms
> 
> The product that the commercial sprayer wants to use here is Facet L which is 19% quin-apparently recommended by VT. Thinking of trying some this week.
> 
> Just for S&G, if you spray now and foxtail and crabgrass haven't gone to seed yet this year, what level of control do you expect for next season? Are you thinking Prowl after first cutting?


Quinstar is the generic of Facet. It is lower cost too. The price I got was lower than I expected and posted earlier, $530ish for 2.5 gallons. Then I had to mix with crop seed oil. I also tank mixed Weedmaster which is allowed per the label to knock down the broad leaf weeds.

As to next year, pre or post emergence, I'm not sure. Seems expensive to apply Prowl and Quinstar both. My question regarding Prowl is timing. What if you miss the window, then you've got foxtail. I kind of like the idea of fertilizing for a second cut getting for some growth, then tank mixing Weedmaster and Quinstar to take out the broadleaf weeds and foxtail.

I'm kind of feeling my way through this Quinstar experiment....

YMMV

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

That's interesting. Quinstar has double the percentage of quin than Facet. I would have assumed that it was the reverse. I am kind of like you-what if you miss the window? I am more inclined to go with post emerge after first cutting. Perhaps, topdress, wait several weeks then spray, wait 2 weeks and consider harvest. Seems like you wouldn't be pushed as hard to cut second if you weren't trying to beat foxtail going to seed.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

A few pics of the smoked foxtail. The Quinstar burnt the foxtail that had headed out (which I didn't think would happen).

Still in the wait and see mode here...

































YMMV...

Bill


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Hayman1 said:


> Oh, swell, just as we are thinking global warming will make us bermuda habitat, you'll be shipping us maggots and worms


Not certain how long the Army Worms have been here, since forever I reckon.
The Bermuda Stem Maggots are a new arrival from Asia. May not be Global Warming as much as Global Trade.

leeave, that is impressive. I did not know anything would get mature Foxtail since it is a grass weed. The proof is in the pudding. Thanks for posting those pictures.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Knock on wood - checked my fields again yesterday and so far so good. The only sign of foxtail are reddish/purple spots of vegetation where the Quinstar killed it.

What I need now is some kind of truly effective herbicide for horsenettle that won't take out my timothy...


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Knock on wood - checked my fields again yesterday and so far so good. The only sign of foxtail are reddish/purple spots of vegetation where the Quinstar killed it.
> 
> What I need now is some kind of truly effective herbicide for horsenettle that won't take out my timothy...
> 
> ...


grazon next is death to nettle, just has the residual problem. Perhaps the new herbicide in another thread will be the charm since it apparently doesn't have residual. Just grin and bear it another year and hopefully it will be on the market. Now on the flip side, if everyone can make perfect weed free hay, the market will tank.....


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

We sprayed our og this am with quinstar and 2, 4-D. Hope to get some much needed rain tomorrow. Topdressed with CAN several days ago. So we have done all we can do to maximize chances for great fall hay.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Hayman1 said:


> We sprayed our og this am with quinstar and 2, 4-D. Hope to get some much needed rain tomorrow. Topdressed with CAN several days ago. So we have done all we can do to maximize chances for great fall hay.


Rick,

Hope everything goes well - please let us know how the Quinstar works out for you.

Thanks!

Bill


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

We've been following this. We haven't been able to get QuinStar, local dealer has some in Colorado but can't sell in Kentucky. Got an expensive acre of quinchlorac on the way to give it a try. Really hope it will work for all of our benefit. Will report back.

Shelia


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Is the Quinstar readily available in Virginia?

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

RockyHill said:


> We've been following this. We haven't been able to get QuinStar, local dealer has some in Colorado but can't sell in Kentucky. Got an expensive acre of quinchlorac on the way to give it a try. Really hope it will work for all of our benefit. Will report back.
> 
> Shelia





RockyHill said:


> Is the Quinstar readily available in Virginia?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Shelia


Like I've mentioned - we're giving this stuff a try and so far, so good. Foxtail comes-in so quickly, I am still gun shy thinking I'll drive up on the farm and my fields will be covered with it. Once I see how it goes into the frost and the end of haying, I'll have a better experience to chat about, but I'm not ready to say - go out and spray your fields with it, rather sharing my results.

I can say this - so far, the Quinstar has pretty much put the kibosh on the foxtail. Now I'm noticing the horse nettle...

Yes - we can get Quinstar in VA.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

RockyHill said:


> Is the Quinstar readily available in Virginia?
> 
> Thanks,
> Shelia


If you have southern states see if they have a product called Q4. I bought a qt of that to try in the yard. Don't think it is remotely aimed at hay but if you check the labels they look similar

Also if you have anyone producing turf they likely have it


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

leeave96 said:


> Like I've mentioned - we're giving this stuff a try and so far, so good. Foxtail comes-in so quickly, I am still gun shy thinking I'll drive up on the farm and my fields will be covered with it. Once I see how it goes into the frost and the end of haying, I'll have a better experience to chat about, but I'm not ready to say - go out and spray your fields with it, rather sharing my results.
> 
> I can say this - so far, the Quinstar has pretty much put the kibosh on the foxtail. Now I'm noticing the horse nettle...
> 
> ...


We're just wanting to do some trial to see how it works on ours. Would have bought the 2.5 gallon (higher total cost/lower cost per application) and had extra for later. Our sample $40/acre should give us a good idea of what effect it has on our og/timothy/foxtail/barnyardgrass combo. Horsenettle and nutsedge are our other troublesome weeds. Last year looked at Sedgehammer but just looking at a bottle on the store shelf didn't work  Local sales rep (farm fertilize/chemical) suggested MSMA that he had found in a nearby Scottsdale store. Didn't use MSMA before the ban and not sure how/if it has made a comeback.

Thanks,

Shelia


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> If you have southern states see if they have a product called Q4. I bought a qt of that to try in the yard. Don't think it is remotely aimed at hay but if you check the labels they look similar
> 
> Also if you have anyone producing turf they likely have it


Thanks, hadn't found Q4 in my searches.

Shelia


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Shelia-here is another link, I think this is available from multiple sources like amazon-18.5 -19% quin act ingredient seems to be the standard strength. Differences among many products are whether they mix otlher stuff in or use a different form. methylated seed oil,as a surfactant seems to be the std as well

https://www.domyown.com/quinclorac-15l-herbicide-p-16572.html


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

Hayman1 said:


> Shelia-here is another link, I think this is available from multiple sources like amazon-18.5 -19% quin act ingredient seems to be the standard strength. Differences among many products are whether they mix otlher stuff in or use a different form. methylated seed oil,as a surfactant seems to be the std as well
> 
> https://www.domyown.com/quinclorac-15l-herbicide-p-16572.html


Thanks. When I was searching I noticed the product mixes. Most of the time we use the plain main ingredient and add the surfactants. Haven't compared costs lately on which way is best.

I noticed the info said the liquid had a better success rate. Generally we prefer liquids but what I ordered was a dry formulation.

Shelia


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

On the farm tonight, walking my fields.









Notice in the pic, there is a strip of foxtail in the center, but none on either side. This is a strip I accidentally/ apparently missed with the boom on my sprayer - coming and going. Last year this time, the whole field was covered with the same foxtail.

If you note to the left, there is a pronounced red/purple leafs - a dead foxtail plant.

Fingers crossed with this Quinstar....

Bill


----------

